# Order in to Brambleberry!



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 10, 2014)

So 200 bucks later...ha I promised my hubby I would start small but he should know me by now, we have only been married 27 years. That poor man! I do think he enjoys making the soap as much as I do. He even cleans up after were done making soap. He is sitting on his computer comparing prices on Amazon for oils and Lye. Ended up that most everything (except Shea butter) was cheaper on Brambleberry. So that was cool. Got SO much stuff! Now can't wait to get it. Does anyone live near central WI and has ordered from there? How long does shipping take on average?


----------



## Bex1982 (Jul 10, 2014)

That's great! I love BB.


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 10, 2014)

I like BB too! Though I live in west coast, it still takes about 5 - 7 days to receive the shipment from BB.


----------



## pamielynn (Jul 10, 2014)

I live in TX so BB can seem a little slow to here - but congrats to you!


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 10, 2014)

LOL  I use that picture when hubby asks me where did all those extra chickens come from (I raise chickens).


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 10, 2014)

The good thing about my hubby is if I say I NEED it, he says OK if you need it fine.  LOL  I NEED a lot of stuff for soap making!  RIGHT??


----------



## clhigh29 (Jul 13, 2014)

I also like BB and get almost everything from there.  But I have an awful time planning project because of the shipping.  They filled my order on Friday, June 27th.  It didn't get picked up by Fedex until Monday, June 30th, with an estimated delivery day of July 8th!  My client had to go elsewhere to get what she needed by July 9th.  Fedex blames the delay on Hurricane Arthur.  I live in the Boston area, and the storm was never a threat this far north nor anywhere along the way, staying down around the Cape and offshore.  Last year it would take a week for them to fill my order and another for shipping.  By the time I got my order, I forget WHAT I ordered.


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 13, 2014)

Ya, it is hard to plan, I know I prob didn't get near enough scented oils because it takes SO much for one batch. I didn't figure in for that.


----------



## seven (Jul 13, 2014)

jealous to all of you in the US. i can only get limited BB products from a supplier in Aussie that carry some of BB stuff.


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 14, 2014)

Seven, that would be horrific.  I would not enjoy that at all!


----------



## Aline (Jul 14, 2014)

I am in Hawaii but it only takes 2-3 days priority mail from Bellingham  And they are wonderful about using flat rate boxes (but I have to ask).


----------

